# 2021 Garden thread



## retired dundo

Herring board so mapping out what to plant.Want to plant more grape tomatoes this year Last year they were best I ever had Everyone loved them Problem I can’t remember the kind.They were grapes but instead of being round they were oblong shape like a football.In help would be helpful,Best tasting i ever had


----------



## Quack Addict

If you remember where you bought the plants, I would start there. The problem with tomatoes is finding what you bought the year before, even at the same vendor. Green houses seem a bit more consistent as resellers don't necessarily buy from the same greenhouse every year.

I need to find some decent ghost peppers this year. We planted some 2 years ago and they were ridiculously good - great heat and excellent flavor, especially in salsa. Last spring I couldn't find any so I settled on some Thai Dragons that had the heat but not the flavor. 

The Thai Dragons were good as a repellent though. We had a raccoon raiding our tomatoes and he nibbled on 1 of the peppers before I could get him in a trap. He never came back LOL.


----------



## retired dundo

Quack Addict said:


> If you remember where you bought the plants, I would start there. The problem with tomatoes is finding what you bought the year before, even at the same vendor. Green houses seem a bit more consistent as resellers don't necessarily buy from the same greenhouse every year.
> 
> I need to find some decent ghost peppers this year. We planted some 2 years ago and they were ridiculously good - great heat and excellent flavor, especially in salsa. Last spring I couldn't find any so I settled on some Thai Dragons that had the heat but not the flavor.
> 
> The Thai Dragons were good as a repellent though. We had a raccoon raiding our tomatoes and he nibbled on 1 of the peppers before I could get him in a trap. He never came back LOL.


That’s the problem someone gave them to me to try I really did not know them much they lived down road we would visit each other gardens and bs.Now they moved 
up north and Norway to contact them.Should have saved tag on plants


----------



## Thirty pointer

retired dundo said:


> Herring board so mapping out what to plant.Want to plant more grape tomatoes this year Last year they were best I ever had Everyone loved them Problem I can’t remember the kind.They were grapes but instead of being round they were oblong shape like a football.In help would be helpful,Best tasting i ever had


Sounds like Jelly bean cherry to me .I planted them last year and agree they are also my new favorite .Vines are covered with fruit well into the growing season .I got mine from a local greenhouse but others may carry them also .You can also buy seeds off the internet .


----------



## retired dundo

Thirty pointer said:


> Sounds like Jelly bean cherry to me .I planted them last year and agree they are also my new favorite .Vines are covered with fruit well into the growing season .I got mine from a local greenhouse but others may carry them also .You can also buy seeds off the internet .


Thanks


----------



## wyandot

Glad to see I'm not the only one getting antsy. I ordered my onion sets a couple weeks ago and I've been digging through catalogs looking at sauce tomoatoes.


----------



## wally28

Thirty pointer said:


> Sounds like Jelly bean cherry to me .I planted them last year and agree they are also my new favorite .Vines are covered with fruit well into the growing season .I got mine from a local greenhouse but others may carry them also .You can also buy seeds off the internet .


For several years we have raised, from seed: Tomato Berry from Johnny's Seed Catalog. These have by far been the most prolific grape type and the most flavorful one. If we can only have one variety, Tomato Berry would be it, They are shaped somewhat like a strawberry. From 20 plants we will get 2-3 QUARTS per day when in peak bearing; they are grown in our hoop house. Good luck!


----------



## retired dundo

wyandot said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only one getting antsy. I ordered my onion sets a couple weeks ago and I've been digging through catalogs looking at sauce tomoatoes.


The people I give them to that can a lot love San Marranos.I allways plant about twenty.They are shaped like Roma’s only bigger.they love them And they are inter mediate plants get big and have a lot of tomatoes


----------



## wyandot

retired dundo said:


> The people I give them to that can a lot love San Marranos.I allways plant about twenty.They are shaped like Roma’s only bigger.they love them And they are inter mediate plants get big and have a lot of tomatoes


This will be our first venture into a roma variety. San Marzano and Amish paste are the top candidates on my list. Ideally, I'd like to try a few of each.


----------



## sureshot006

Anyone find canning lids yet?!


----------



## Team Camo

sureshot006 said:


> Anyone find canning lids yet?!


Not sure what type you buy. Quick google search. Looks like Amazon has plenty in stock.


----------



## sureshot006

Yeah I usually pick em up in store. I looked a month ago at meijer and wally world and neither had ANY lids unless you bought jars.

If I have to buy from Amazon I will buy last I checked (in summer 2020) they were so expensive I may as well buy new jars!


----------



## Thirty pointer

sureshot006 said:


> Anyone find canning lids yet?!


Plenty of the Chinese variety but they get some bad reviews for pressure canning .


----------



## Fishndude

www.chileplants.com

That website features 500+ kinds of peppers, 250+ kinds of tomatoes, and 60 varieties of eggplant. The shipping is a killer, but the plants I buy arrive in good shape. And I can get every kind of pepper I could ever want. My favorite super-hot peppers are 7-Pot Douglahs. Really hot (2x as hot as Ghost), and they have the most amazing pepper flavor I've found. They were sold out last year in April, so order soon if you are interested. You can order for delivery in May, when putting veggies outdoors is finally safe.


----------



## jiggin is livin

I should grow some ghost peppers. They really do have the best flavor. I don't get into super hot stuff much, but I have had a lot of ghost pepper stuff that is acceptable heat level and flavor that you just can't get enough of. 

Also need to get my tomato variety figured out. We just did a lot of stewed and salsa ourselves last year, usually just do the general beef steaks and I got sun golds (i think) and those were awesome too. 

We are doing some restructuring to our garden though, so going to have to get that figured out before I get too into planning. Hard to plan when you don't no how much space you will be working with yet. 

I am excited to get our strawberries going again, started a patch last year and they did great, expanded well so this year we should get even more since we will be focused on harvest vs establishment.


----------



## Tron322

sureshot006 said:


> Anyone find canning lids yet?!


I found some at Blaine's in TC, 3 dollars a dozen but limit 3 of reg mouth, was just going in for some gas cans but couldn't pass it up.

We still need wide mouth lids, might cave and pay the Amazon prices, got potatoes over the weekend I am going to start soon and hope for a good transition into spring. One year I planted potatoes mid april we had snow first week of May for a couple days, they still turned out great for harvest starting in June for dinner.


----------



## sureshot006

Tron322 said:


> I found some at Blaine's in TC, 3 dollars a dozen but limit 3 of reg mouth, was just going in for some gas cans but couldn't pass it up.
> 
> We still need wide mouth lids, might cave and pay the Amazon prices, got potatoes over the weekend I am going to start soon and hope for a good transition into spring. One year I planted potatoes mid april we had snow first week of May for a couple days, they still turned out great for harvest starting in June for dinner.


Cheapest I've seen them online was something like $1 EACH!


----------



## Tron322

sureshot006 said:


> Cheapest I've seen them online was something like $1 EACH!


Same, hoping things get restocked and I can find them closer to the Blaine's price I just paid


----------



## BurlyCaveman

Kratky method of hydroponics is working out. Tried it out while bored this year and I think it has some promise for growing outdoors this summer.
Requires no soil and you don't need an actively flowing nutrient solution. Just get a deep enough container and the plants will grow their roots down to suck up the decreasing amount of solution while adding "oxygen roots" to get the O2.


Basil (which is looking really sad and came pre-planted from Meijer), lettuce, thyme, and rosemary.










Lettuce plants germinating:










Got some spinach in the works too:









The fun stuff is on order:


----------



## Tron322

In 2013 I tried potatoes early and they made it, had my first harvests in late June that year.

Gonna give it a go today with some of the kenebec potatoes I bought, see onion tops greening up in the garden as well today.


----------



## JBooth

put some peas and lettuces in this weekend as well as scallions that are growing wildly in a cup on the counter. Contemplating turning my front yard into one big native flower bed with some sporadic veggies. Butternuts grew well in the beds like this last year. Could be fun.


----------



## old graybeard

Our potatoes went in the ground yesterday. Have always had good luck with early planting.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE

Put snap peas in yesterday along with radishes and some lettuces. Got other tender plants in the house.
Fertilized the lawn yesterday and 1st spraying of weeds.
Prepped the raised beds (weeded) yesterday. Busy outside all day.


----------



## wyandot

Super, super early for up here, but the weather says plant, so I think I'm going to plant my peas middle of this week. The garlic I planted last fall is up and rolling, 63 out of 64 look great, and the one that died pisses me off. We also decided to start our own plants this year. We planted 6 different tomato varieties last Saturday and 67 out of 72 are up and rolling. We started a flat of broccoli yesterday, and I think I'll start my peppers later on this week.


----------



## JBooth

volunteer herbs and planted brassicas are up.


----------



## sureshot006

Ugh.... I always have to start jalapeño from seed because I can't find any large varieties at the greenhouses. I always water from underneath the seed tray but I think I used too much water and basically drowned the seedlings... I'm pretty bummed about it.


----------



## Plumman

Cut our first batch of asparagus today and had it with some barbecued chicken quarters and grilled sliced potatos covered with garlic butter and montreal steak seasoning. Mmmm. Need to get my potatos in.


----------



## Fishndude

sureshot006 said:


> Ugh.... I always have to start jalapeño from seed because I can't find any large varieties at the greenhouses. I always water from underneath the seed tray but I think I used too much water and basically drowned the seedlings... I'm pretty bummed about it.


I bought some really expensive pepper plants at Home Depot last year - Green Bell, and Giant Jalapeno. I think I paid close to $4/plant. They produced lots of nice BIG peppers - including large Jalapenos. Big enough that they were great for stuffing and grilling.


----------



## sureshot006

Fishndude said:


> I bought some really expensive pepper plants at Home Depot last year - Green Bell, and Giant Jalapeno. I think I paid close to $4/plant. They produced lots of nice BIG peppers - including large Jalapenos. Big enough that they were great for stuffing and grilling.


Yikes. I paid like $2 per seed pack and planted 10 in the garden. I had 5" jalapeños coming out my ears lol. But really if I have to do that I probably will. Gotta have some fresh poppers.


----------



## Due51

Got a plot at Bowers Farm in Bloomfield Hills again. I've been here on amd off for about 12 years. 25x25 fenced in with lots of sun. I've had really good luck with peppers (jalapeno, New Mexico Reds, Cherry Bombs, and Carolina Reaper. 

Today I planted a row of Red and Blue potatoes, Romaine Lettuce, Radish, and Spinach. 

I forgot to grow my sweet potato slips. I'll start them today and see if I can get them to grow enough to plant this year.

Good luck everybody.


----------



## wyandot

I planted my shallots yesterday and a couple rows of peas this morning. Might be jumping the gun a bit according to the calendar, but things are greening up around here so I'm taking the risk.


----------



## Firefighter

Turned over the dirt and mixed in some chicken coop cleanouts. 

I'll add about 500 lbs of manure and stir it up one more time just before planting in a few weeks.


----------



## plugger

Ground is being prepped and plants started inside but yesterday morning the temp was 23.


----------



## retired dundo

Worked up garden yesterday I never plant before may20 and than depends on weather forecast for next two weeks


----------



## sureshot006

A pepper with a sweet fruity flavor. Gotta try it.


----------



## Kennybks

Seems like last year we get an early start on the garden but it was cold and we didn't get much out of the early start. This year we started even earlier. Worked on chicken wire fencing and containment. Planted peas and spinach earlier than ever. Looks like it is working out okay. Scallions, chard, lettuces sprouting. I started brussel sprouts, cabbiage and broccoli in late January indoors. All in the ground now.

Got eggplant peppers tomatoes etc awaiting June's for casting. We did the u of m soil sample this year. We had to add a lot this year composed, potasium and nitrogen. Hoping it pays off.

Good gardening folks!


----------



## CHASINEYES

Already have my first garden intruder of 2021. I'll let this one finish her business. Noticed her while mowing lawn Sunday as she was trying to lure me to the road. It must have took an extra half hour of mowing as I watched for her nest. Later that evening using binocs I spotted her sitting on her eggs. Killdeer nest.


----------



## MichiFishy

Worked on compost today, got one bin cleaned, screened and spread onto my onions, potatoes and peas I've had out for about 3 weeks. Rest of the compost got spread on the other half of garden getting ready for everything else. Have sweet peppers, habaneros, roma and cherry tomatoes getting ready inside and will add sweet corn, yellow squash, and picklers around Memorial Day. Gotta love having chickens, those ladies give me a bunch of nice compost.


----------



## sureshot006

Weather"person" did not predict the last 3 mornings of frost... good thing I didnt trust them! Supposedly frost free here on out in SE MI.


----------



## sureshot006

Nor did they predict the frost on the lawn this morning, 5/14!


----------



## chuckinduck

Radar420 said:


> Depending how your garden is set up a propane weed torch has been a game changer for me (and you can use it to heat up your wax nail or start the grill 🥳)


I’ve been flame weeding my corn for about 3 years. Sometimes when I’m bored I’ll do the main garden but that gets dicey as my rows are mulched with straw as a weed suppressor. I may have ignited a row or two in the past I. Error. I even went out and bought a 5lb propane tank to make it easier to lug around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## chuckinduck

Some had mentioned white leaves on their plants. My cukes had that too. I believe they got hit with a frost. They’re rebounding nicely however today I realized I got another issue of striped cucumber beetles to contend with. Last year they wiped out my cukes and most of my vine crops before they ever got going. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Radar420

chuckinduck said:


> I’ve been flame weeding my corn for about 3 years. Sometimes when I’m bored I’ll do the main garden but that gets dicey as my rows are mulched with straw as a weed suppressor. I may have ignited a row or two in the past I. Error. I even went out and bought a 5lb propane tank to make it easier to lug around.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I think it was you who gave me the idea for the torch.

I plant in mounds so I use it for the pathways and around the mounds until the vining plants get too ridiculous. I still have to weed the mounds by hand but the torch does a good job of keeping the paths clear.

I also do the exterior of my fencing and it seems to discourage the rabbits and woodchucks from digging under.


----------



## chuckinduck

That’s what I would do also the aisleways. I’ve found the smaller the weeds are the easier it is to knock them out. Once the flames hit them they turn deep green. Then they’re in deep s#*t. lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## chuckinduck

chuckinduck said:


> That’s what I would do also the aisleways. I’ve found the smaller the weeds are the easier it is to knock them out. Once the flames hit them they turn deep green. Then they’re in deep s#*t. lol corn also tolerates flame weeding well as long as you don’t hammer it with the flames.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## retired dundo

chuckinduck said:


> View attachment 771238
> 
> Some had mentioned white leaves on their plants. My cukes had that too. I believe they got hit with a frost. They’re rebounding nicely however today I realized I got another issue of striped cucumber beetles to contend with. Last year they wiped out my cukes and most of my vine crops before they ever got going.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsmana


As soon as I see them on any plants I dust all my plants with corn starch.ipour some in a wire strainer and shake it over all plants.It works might do it couple times during summer.A old gardener told me about it his wife use it on her rose bushes.Onlything I use for bugs besides lot of marigolds and baking soda spray for blight and powdery mildew.After I dust it I’ve had people stop and ask why is garden so white and just shake there head think they think Iam nuts


----------



## chuckinduck

retired dundo said:


> As soon as I see them on any plants I dust all my plants with corn starch.ipour some in a wire strainer and shake it over all plants.It works might do it couple times during summer.A old gardener told me about it his wife use it on her rose bushes.Onlything I use for bugs besides lot of marigolds and baking soda spray for blight and powdery mildew.After I dust it I’ve had people stop and ask why is garden so white and just shake there head think they think Iam nuts


Is this for striped cucumber beetles? I applied some captain Jack lastnight to fight the buggers off. According to my research it’ll work as long as the beetles haven’t reached adult stage. Based off what I see they’re close to that. So I ordered some pyrethrin as a last resort. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## chuckinduck

Garden going good with the heat we’ve been having of late. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## retired dundo

chuckinduck said:


> View attachment 771290
> View attachment 771291
> 
> Garden going good with the heat we’ve been having of late.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


 looks really good as far as corn starch it’s all I’ve use last five years plus marigolds and baking soda


----------



## Kennybks

Having a minor surgery this spring i planned for not having to weed much. So far it seems to be working well..

We've had wilt hitting our greens, spinach and charr. Wife unhappy 😡


----------



## retired dundo

Kennybks said:


> View attachment 771392
> View attachment 771393
> View attachment 771394
> Having a minor surgery this spring i planned for not having to weed much. So far it seems to be working well..
> 
> We've had wilt hitting our greens, spinach and charr. Wife unhappy 😡


Nice looking garden from size of fence I guess you have problem with deer


----------



## Kennybks

Operative word... had. 

Lol Got some peas that grew through and got trimmed pretty quickly. Chicken wire bottom 24" to keep the raggits out. So far, one chipmunk is all I've seen. New using the weed blocker roll. Lots of heat generated by that black. I've had to keep everything moist. Especially the broccoli, cabbiage and sprouts. 

Asparagus is slow with the heat and lack of rain. We've harvested a ton, but the worst year for beatles. 

We're hoping tomatoes will do better. Struggled with blight the last few seasons. 

Thanks Retired! Very impressed with your gardening forte and ability. Cripes, I've cut back from what I used to do. Falling apart!


----------



## Thirty pointer

Kennybks said:


> Operative word... had.
> 
> Lol Got some peas that grew through and got trimmed pretty quickly. Chicken wire bottom 24" to keep the raggits out. So far, one chipmunk is all I've seen. New using the weed blocker roll. Lots of heat generated by that black. I've had to keep everything moist. Especially the broccoli, cabbiage and sprouts.
> 
> Asparagus is slow with the heat and lack of rain. We've harvested a ton, but the worst year for beatles.
> 
> We're hoping tomatoes will do better. Struggled with blight the last few seasons.
> 
> Thanks Retired! Very impressed with your gardening forte and ability. Cripes, I've cut back from what I used to do. Falling apart!


Spray them beatles with seven it kills them fast before they lay eggs .


----------



## sureshot006

Pretty close to sq ft gardening lol. It's amazing how some plants take right off and others struggle even right next to each other with similar planting techniques. My son is really looking forward to the sunflowers. I think they'll hurt the peppers due to shading but oh well. I always get waaaaaaay more than I could ever use.

Ran out of straw but it has been working really well to keep the soil from drying out in a day with the hot weather. I suspect everything will be extra perky tomorrow morning with the good natural watering they received last night. I always notice they look extra "happy" in the morning a day after a good soak.


----------



## retired dundo

Looks real nice


----------



## Firefighter

RMH said:


> Little brown around the bottom edges but new growth looking OK. Not sure if it is some sorta fungus. Hopefully they grow out of it.
> View attachment 770349
> View attachment 770350
> View attachment 770351
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app



I had same thing on my cukes, beans and squash. They beat it. Never had it before so I was nervous.


----------



## chuckinduck

I may or may not have ignited my straw on fire this weekend when I was playing with my weed torch. BTW. A size 10.5 adidas stomps out burning straw around your squash plants nicely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## retired dundo

Finally cooler day to work in garden every thing is growing great but so are the weeds


----------



## CHASINEYES

Rabbits have absolutely pounded my garden in the last 3 days. 40ft bean row eaten to nubs and pulled most of my swiss chard out of the ground. Pretty much had it with them. I may disconnect the cheesy fence charger and replace it with a special cord. The charger is pretty weak. Before burning up my multi-meter last year, I notice if one blade of grass was making contact with the fence it would only deliver around one third or less of its charge and not burn (kill) the grass for days if ever. That's pretty weak considering a good fencer should burn grass off.


----------



## Radar420

CHASINEYES said:


> Rabbits have absolutely pounded my garden in the last 3 days. 40ft bean row eaten to nubs and pulled most of my swiss chard out of the ground. Pretty much had it with them. I may disconnect the cheesy fence charger and replace it with a special cord. The charger is pretty weak. Before burning up my multi-meter last year, I notice if one blade of grass was making contact with the fence it would only deliver around one third or less of its charge and not burn (kill) the grass for days if ever. That's pretty weak considering a good fencer should burn grass off.


I didn't want to post because I was so disgusted but last time I was up to my garden the animals had a field day. Had a deer get into the main garden and go to town on the squash, cukes, and melons. I'm also guessing a **** got in and dug up some plants as I used fish bone meal as a fertilizer. Then I have a section of the garden fenced off with chicken wire for my beans, broccoli, cauliflower, Brussel sprouts, and cabbage - a woodchuck or rabbit dug under the fence and made short work of that.

I was able to still buy replacements for everything but if it's toast again next weekend I'm going to get some cannabis to plant instead 🙃

I didn't even mention the sapsuckers and gypsy moths that are having a field day on my fruit trees.


----------



## CHASINEYES

Radar420 said:


> I didn't want to post because I was so disgusted but last time I was up to my garden the animals had a field day. Had a deer get into the main garden and go to town on the squash, cukes, and melons. I'm also guessing a **** got in and dug up some plants as I used fish bone meal as a fertilizer. Then I have a section of the garden fenced off with chicken wire for my beans, broccoli, cauliflower, Brussel sprouts, and cabbage - a woodchuck or rabbit dug under the fence and made short work of that.
> 
> I was able to still buy replacements for everything but if it's toast again next weekend I'm going to get some cannabis to plant instead 🙃
> 
> I didn't even mention the sapsuckers and gypsy moths that are having a field day on my fruit trees.


That's rough. I planted a dozen swiss chard plants. It takes a bit for them to become rooted, so they are easily pulled from.the ground. Also have twice that much planted from seed that just emerged, too small for them yet.
Rabbits are absolute fiends once they get a taste for bean plants. When I used chicken wire I had to burry a few inches. Its better to burry it laterally on the side of entry. Electricity has been my saving grace, but this year not so much. I may just need a new & stronger fence charger.


----------



## 6Speed

Other than an air rifle does anyone have a tip on getting rid of the rabbits? This is the first year we haven't had a dawg (RIP Toby) and they're eating my wife's plants too. I knew when I saw the nests in the yard a couple of months back I should have poured some gasoline in the holes...

She doesn't want me to kill them so I'm looking for other ideas...


----------



## CHASINEYES

6Speed said:


> Other than an air rifle does anyone have a tip on getting rid of the rabbits? This is the first year we haven't had a dawg (RIP Toby) and they're eating my wife's plants too. I knew when I saw the nests in the yard a couple of months back I should have poured some gasoline in the holes...
> 
> She doesn't want me to kill them so I'm looking for other ideas...


Short of trying to bait predators into the area, I don't see any other way than what you mentioned.


----------



## Radar420

6Speed said:


> Other than an air rifle does anyone have a tip on getting rid of the rabbits? This is the first year we haven't had a dawg (RIP Toby) and they're eating my wife's plants too. I knew when I saw the nests in the yard a couple of months back I should have poured some gasoline in the holes...
> 
> She doesn't want me to kill them so I'm looking for other ideas...


I was going to throw some milorganite around my garden but ran out of time.

A little online research says it can be an effective deterrent in some instances.


----------



## 6Speed

CHASINEYES said:


> Short of trying to bait predators into the area, I don't see any other way than what you mentioned.


Thanks. Unless I get another idea I'll get her some smaller fence material. That could help some...


----------



## 6Speed

Radar420 said:


> I was going to throw some milorganite around my garden but ran out of time.
> 
> A little online research says it can be an effective deterrent in some instances.


Interesting first Google look. I'll pass it on. Thank you!


----------



## 6Speed

Anyone know what kind of garden bug this is?


----------



## Dish7

Lacewing...good bug.


----------



## 6Speed

Dish7 said:


> Lacewing...good bug.


Thanks!


----------



## 6Speed

She went to Lowes and bought this before I got home from the lake. We'll try this and see if it helps. Thanks guys, the air rifle is still on my short list for a solution!

Happy gardening, other than this our plants are doing great but the drought has us watering bunch.


----------



## Tron322

Chicken wire fence about two feet tall for rabbits is what I have used in the past. A random cat I get on my trail cam occasionally thins down the bunnies by me with the hawks and owls.

This years early problem was deer so a bigger fence went up and it has worked so far, only the second time since 2013 I have had Deer in my garden at planting time.

Chipmunks, mice and moles are never ending here, just have to give some of the garden to them and keep trying to deter or kill them. Lost the varmint count last year, this year I am only at about 20 so I think the trapping and shooting is doing ok to control for now.


----------



## Team Camo

Zucchini is looking pretty good this year. Last year we didn't get any. Wife is pretty proud of this one planted from seed....


----------



## Team Camo

Celebrity tomatoes again this year. Ran across them last year tasty....


----------



## Team Camo

Cherry tomatoes. Peppers. Jalapenos. Lettuce. Eggplant. Burp less cucumbers and pickling cucumbers everything seems to be coming along just fine.


----------



## retired dundo

Looks good


----------



## JRBell616

My wife read that Irish Spring soap would deter rabbits. We put some out and so far they stopped destroying our plants

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tron322

This photo is from June 7, the whole garden was in that day. Been getting stuff in for half of May and over the first week of June finished up.

Potatoes ( Blue, Red, and Kenebec) all grow well where I live, almost made it a whole year without buying potatoes last year, hopefully this year we'll have plenty to can and freeze. They are doing well and I have volunteer potatoes every where.

Sweet onions, cucumbers, watermelons, and pumpkins ussually do poor to ok, but I have room so I do some.

Climbing and bush beans do well here when the deer and rabbit stay away, ussually only do bush bean but trying three varieties of pole beans this year and so far they are looking good.

Roma and a couple other tomatoes, spicy and sweet peppers, and sweet corn all do ok to great here, the tomatoes and peppers are bought from our local greenhouses, hopefully next year we can try to start some in the house, never had much luck with our starters.

Bok Choy is something new my boss grows around here, saw it was good in stir frys and I haven't had those in a while, so I made a small row.

Butternut and summer squash, lettuce, and carrots do good, wife plans on making baby food out of at least the squash so I should probably get some more this week to fit in any holes for that. The fresh lettuce from now to October is nice, we cut it and re seed it regularly.

Gourds, parsnip and kale I just grow becuase I have room, wasn't gonna do parsnip but it worked ok for muskrat bait last year so I am growing some, can't stand the taste of it but I'll throw some on the trapline.










This photo is from yesterday, its coming along ok, we started putting a weed barrier between each row with some straw on it to cut down on time spent weeding, been nice so far this summer.

Only harvested lettuce and strawberries so far, but as I hear rain falling finnaly outside it's only gonna get better.


----------



## sureshot006

Was only gone since Friday morning. Stuff grew a LOT!


----------



## snortwheeze

Didn't read whole thread. Pot plants? They're legal and the "raddest" when flowering  I got beagles that eat the garden !! 😡


----------



## jr28schalm

Radar420 said:


> I didn't want to post because I was so disgusted but last time I was up to my garden the animals had a field day. Had a deer get into the main garden and go to town on the squash, cukes, and melons. I'm also guessing a **** got in and dug up some plants as I used fish bone meal as a fertilizer. Then I have a section of the garden fenced off with chicken wire for my beans, broccoli, cauliflower, Brussel sprouts, and cabbage - a woodchuck or rabbit dug under the fence and made short work of that.
> 
> I was able to still buy replacements for everything but if it's toast again next weekend I'm going to get some cannabis to plant instead 🙃
> 
> I didn't even mention the sapsuckers and gypsy moths that are having a field day on my fruit trees.


If you go last route I can donate some seeds 2 you


----------



## Dish7

CHASINEYES said:


> Rabbits have eaten everything to the ground except leaf lettuce, cukes and peppers. They have destoyed 2 plantings of swiss chard, green beans, spinach and peas. The radishes are ok as they don't eat the root crop. I've never saw this many rabbits.


Rabbits are everywhere this year. I had to cut some pieces of welded wire fence and dome it over my beans. Looked out a couple of weeks ago to see a crazed rabbit sitting on top of that fencing nipping the few leaves that were poking through. I stepped out on the deck to "shoo" it away and the rabbit immediately charged right at me. I had no choice but to defend myself with the Ruger 17.


----------



## motoscoota

They got my peppers last night
Just chewed the base and left them fallen. Didn't even eat the leaves.


----------



## Radar420

CHASINEYES said:


> Rabbits have eaten everything to the ground except leaf lettuce, cukes and peppers. They have destoyed 2 plantings of swiss chard, green beans, spinach and peas. The radishes are ok as they don't eat the root crop. I've never saw this many rabbits. Might be the rabbitat I build out back. These suckers are going through 110 to get at it. Seen them get zapped. They jump about 3 feet ahead then dig in like nothing happened. Short of buying 200ft of chicken wire, I'm tossing in the towel. I've had the crosshairs on a number them, but can't do it. However, I did notice one had pierced ears.


You may want to consider adding a couple predator perches for hawks and owls - it may be enough of a deterrent for the rabbits. Or maybe add some fake owls around the garden.


----------



## retired dundo

Got lots of rabbits but never bother garden but all I plant is tomatoes peppers zuccines egg plants and beans.The deers do eat grape tomatoes almost every night but I plant them on edges so they don’t trample everything.They really don’t hurt the plants without my cameras I would barely know they come at night for a snack.As for the rabbits I wonder if the marigolds smell is something they don’t like I plant about 70 in garden by plants..


----------



## Kennybks

CHASINEYES said:


> Rabbits have eaten everything to the ground except leaf lettuce, cukes and peppers. They have destoyed 2 plantings of swiss chard, green beans, spinach and peas. The radishes are ok as they don't eat the root crop. I've never saw this many rabbits. Might be the rabbitat I build out back. These suckers are going through 110 to get at it. Seen them get zapped. They jump about 3 feet ahead then dig in like nothing happened. Short of buying 200ft of chicken wire, I'm tossing in the towel. I've had the crosshairs on a number them, but can't do it. However, I did notice one had pierced ears.


Lol, .22 size piercing?

200' 24" Chicken wire. Then bury 8" and spike, stretch and secure tightly to existing fencing. Exactly what I did. Then something flew in and ate destroyed a single cabbage plant. Lol Cripes!

All this rain! Tomatoes are growing like crazy. Dense foliage and heavy stalks. Loading up nicely. Some of our favorites: Celibrity, Rutgers. San Manzano, roma and some new varieties. I'll read the labels again lol.


----------



## retired dundo

Nice healthy looking tomatoe plants any signs of blight yet


----------



## sureshot006

We've had perfect weather... for fungal diseases.


----------



## retired dundo

sureshot006 said:


> We've had perfect weather... for fungal diseases.
> 
> View attachment 776829


And doesn’t look like it going to get better soon.Last year seemed like I had to water just about every day


----------



## sureshot006

One of my celebrity tomato plants looked over watered yesterday. Hard to believe being a raised bed. It also looks like it could have another issue like herbicide damage but I haven't used any and the other plants look good. At a loss on this one. 










My yard is a fungus stronghold. I believe this is dollar spot. Have had it every year since I hired a lawn service. I fired them after they brought it to my yard and then wanted to charge me to treat it. I just want to grow clover instead lol.


----------



## jr28schalm

need to fine tune the weed pulling after the rain


----------



## 6Speed

No need to water the garden today! This is my very accurate home weather station. It was on 1.2" when I went grocery shopping at 11:00 this morning...good thing we got that federal help for flooding, this looks worse than the last one to me....I'll bet the skeeters are digging it! 

Good news is that my French drains, new gutters and everything is is working great...


----------



## Team Camo

You guys can keep that stuff down there....  .


----------



## 6Speed

Team Camo said:


> You guys can keep that stuff down there....  .
> View attachment 777029


I just hope the damned rabbits drown...


----------



## retired dundo

6Speed said:


> No need to water the garden today! This is my very accurate home weather station. It was on 1.2" when I went grocery shopping at 11:00 this morning...good thing we got that federal help for flooding, this looks worse than the last one to me....I'll bet the skeeters are digging it!
> Good news is that my French drains, new gutters and everything is is working great...
> View attachment 777027


The skeeters are going to be crazy.They we’re bad enough.I like to work in garden early morning but skeeters are way to bad got wait until sun is shining and hot and than I only last about a hour.Heat kills me.


----------



## ReallyBigFish

retired dundo said:


> The skeeters are going to be crazy.They we’re bad enough.I like to work in garden early morning but skeeters are way to bad got wait until sun is shining and hot and than I only last about a hour.Heat kills me.


exactly. I have to spray like 1/4 can of off to be able to stay outside andget anything done. Clay all around here so puddles everywhere.


----------



## 6Speed

3.74" now for today on my rain gauge...I heard on the radio the roads are getting shutdown again in SE Michigan...

Just checked my worst flooding area in the yard and my upgrades are working great! That's sure good to see...


----------



## BumpRacerX

Planted some stuff a couple weeks ago. Might end up with beans and peas yet. Also snagged a few tomato and pepper plants from tractor supply.

This is the crown jewel though. It's came a long ways from buds to peppers pretty quick.


----------



## jr28schalm




----------



## retired dundo

Nice to see plants with no sign of blight


----------



## jimbo

Thursday, I saw my bean would be ready to pick this weekend.
Damn deer noticed they ready too .
Left nothing but stems on the end of the row









Sent from my SM-A102U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sureshot006

ReallyBigFish said:


> These are all 2-3 inches if not a little longer now. I’ll let them be for now. I’d rather have cubanelles than shishito. Hopefully they get longer.


I just ate a ripe shishito yesterday. I'd say they are Frank's red hot level of hot, with good flavor overall.

And your friend doesn't know what a Serrano looks like at all lol. They aren't wrinkly. Serrano are more like a jalapeno but not as wide. Definitely don't have any kind of wrinkling.

This was a cubanelle from last year.


----------



## sureshot006

Well, the soil has definitely dried to a good level. I'm now wondering if the straw I used did have some kind of herbicide and maybe washed into the soil with all the rain. Or... Maybe it's a disease causing really quick death of my tomato plants. This will be the 3rd of 4.









Yea... one of the celebs and one of the beefsteak arent coming back. The first pic is the one on the left near the stakes.


----------



## sureshot006

Peppers aren't doing too bad but definitely not as prolific as years past where I had added a lot of compost.

Here are a few varieties of peppers:

Yellow? Scotch bonnet









Sweet banana









Carolina Reaper









Red Scotch bonnet










Not sure... sorta looks like Serrano but I didn't buy Serrano.









Next...


----------



## jr28schalm




----------



## sureshot006

Tobasco. The plants are TINY compared to years past. I am blaming the lack of soil amendments and the shade from huge sunflowers.










Jalapeño (suck this year. Didn't get the variety I wanted)











More Scotch bonnet. Huge pods!









"Garden salsa". Too bad I will have to buy tomatoes.










Shishito









Will have to get pics later of habanero and the cayenne style peppers (Portuguese hot? And hot chile). Looks like I missed those.


----------



## sureshot006

He's proud of his sunflowers lol


----------



## Radar420

sureshot006 said:


> Well, the soil has definitely dried to a good level. I'm now wondering if the straw I used did have some kind of herbicide and maybe washed into the soil with all the rain. Or... Maybe it's a disease causing really quick death of my tomato plants. This will be the 3rd of 4.
> View attachment 777848
> 
> 
> Yea... one of the celebs and one of the beefsteak arent coming back. The first pic is the one on the left near the stakes.
> View attachment 777849


Do the tomato plants rebound when it gets dark and then wilt as soon as the sun comes out?

I used to have a similar issue when I had a container garden and always with green zebra tomatoes (I think the issue was with the supplier.) I had a bit of luck using diluted hydrogen peroxide but it was only enough to get some of the tomatoes to ripen - the plants never totally rebounded and died early.


----------



## sureshot006

Radar420 said:


> Do the tomato plants rebound when it gets dark and then wilt as soon as the sun comes out?
> 
> I used to have a similar issue when I had a container garden and always with green zebra tomatoes (I think the issue was with the supplier.) I had a bit of luck using diluted hydrogen peroxide but it was only enough to get some of the tomatoes to ripen - the plants never totally rebounded and died early.


No. They appear a lost cause.

One of them does have a vine that appears to be alive while the rest is dead. Odd, but maybe a hint of root rot? I really don't know...


----------



## Radar420

sureshot006 said:


> No. They appear a lost cause.
> 
> One of them does have a vine that appears to be alive while the rest is dead. Odd, but maybe a hint of root rot? I really don't know...


Yeah that sucks. Always some issue or another with having a garden.


----------



## Whitetail Freak

sureshot006 said:


> He's proud of his sunflowers lol
> 
> View attachment 777861


Aren’t sunflowers toxic to other plants?


----------



## sureshot006

Whitetail Freak said:


> Aren’t sunflowers toxic to other plants?


I thought they may slow growth but not really kill like this.


----------



## retired dundo

Those sunflowers are huge


----------



## Whitetail Freak

sureshot006 said:


> I thought they may slow growth but not really kill like this.


I remember 30 years ago my mother abandoning a flower bed due to bird feeders. She said sunflowers were the culprit if I remember correctly.


----------



## sureshot006

Whitetail Freak said:


> I remember 30 years ago my mother abandoning a flower bed due to bird feeders. She said sunflowers were the culprit if I remember correctly.


The 2 that are dead went from healthy to horribly wilted overnight. I can see some small issue with stunting but not likely to do this.


----------



## TK81

sureshot006 said:


> I thought they may slow growth but not really kill like this.


I've got vibrantly healthy tomatoes as well as cukes and squash all with sunflowers growing right in with them. Done it for years, and never noticed any problems. If I were to venture a guess....you just don't have enough air circulation. Your gardens are amazing, but it looks like a jungle.


----------



## sureshot006

TK81 said:


> I've got vibrantly healthy tomatoes as well as cukes and squash all with sunflowers growing right in with them. Done it for years, and never noticed any problems. If I were to venture a guess....you just don't have enough air circulation. Your gardens are amazing, but it looks like a jungle.


Been like that every year with no issues except blight (which this is definitely not). Yes, it is crazy thick lol. Crammed a lot in a small area.

The difference this year was straw and that humidity and rain for 2 weeks and a 2.5" day of rain. Maybe shade from the sunflowers didn't help with drying out either. I'm now wondering if the rain didn't wash herbicide off the straw and into and into soil. But the peppers are unaffected? Peppers don't like wet feet either, so if too much water, I'm not sure why peppers weren't affected.

Check out the healthiest corner... the pepper plants are taller than my waist and create quite a canopy.


----------



## sureshot006

Wait... what's this... some sort of boring insect killing them? Might explain the single vines alive on an otherwise dead plant. I never sprayed for insects this year.


----------



## 6Speed

sureshot006 said:


> He's proud of his sunflowers lol
> 
> View attachment 777861


I showed my wife your sunflower picture and here's what she said...

Dang. Must be bodies buried under there.


----------



## retired dundo

sureshot006 said:


> Wait... what's this... some sort of boring insect killing them? Might explain the single vines dead on an otherwise dead plant. I never sprayed for insects this year.
> View attachment 778002


Everyone I know had lots of problems with there gardens this year.I know most problems I ever had.Wish I could get my pepper plants as big as you do.Mine never get over12 to 15 inches.


----------



## Radar420

sureshot006 said:


> Wait... what's this... some sort of boring insect killing them? Might explain the single vines dead on an otherwise dead plant. I never sprayed for insects this year.
> View attachment 778002


One of my thoughts was a cutworm but they're a little more obvious. Definitely looks like you may have some sort of borer in there. I often have issues with those in squash.


----------



## Ranger Ray

Watermelon coming along.










bee’s hitting the corn


----------



## Dish7

First one of the year. Introduced it to the rements of last night's bonfire.


----------



## Thirty pointer

BLTs for dinner tomorrow can't wait .


----------



## retired dundo

Thirty pointer said:


> BLTs for dinner tomorrow can't wait .
> View attachment 779605


Nice but what do think cause the little specks like on the top tomatoe A lot of mine have it


----------



## Thirty pointer

retired dundo said:


> Nice but what do think cause the little specks like on the top tomatoe A lot of mine have it


Not sure i see it occasionally my guess some kind of insect bites


----------



## jimbo

Ranger Ray said:


> Watermelon coming along.
> 
> View attachment 779407
> 
> 
> Sorry, at first glance, I thought that was a cucumber that got away. You miss one hiding away for a few days and then “holy crap,”]





Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## RMH

Ranger Ray said:


> Watermelon coming along.
> 
> View attachment 779407
> 
> 
> bee’s hitting the corn
> View attachment 779409


 Watermelon...I got em!!

They appeared overnight. Kinda like my hornworm buddies.........


----------



## RMH

Watermelon
Okra
Artichoke
Cherokee purple tomato
Red cabbage





































Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RMH

Going to have BLTs tomorrow with fresh tomatoes....first ripe ones of the season.


----------



## PunyTrout

I picked my first 'Hillbilly' variety heirloom tomato tonight and noticed these other heirloom paste tomatoes have fruit too. I hope to have them vine ripen before the critters help themselves.












Also looking forward to harvesting the 'Morgage lifter' beefsteak variety soon.


----------



## jr28schalm




----------



## retired dundo

Nice nothing taste better than first tomatoe and cuc.It’s a shame we only have good fresh Vegas a couple months


----------



## RMH

This evenings harvest.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fishndude

I started making gazpacho a couple weeks ago, when we got ripe tomatoes, and cukes. So good.


----------



## RMH

Fishndude said:


> I started making gazpacho a couple weeks ago, when we got ripe tomatoes, and cukes. So good.


Never had it .........sounds very delicious!!


----------



## Dish7

RMH said:


> Cherokee purple tomato


I have four Cherokee purple plants this year. First go round with them. Plants look great, but nothing ripening yet.


----------



## retired dundo

RMH said:


> This evenings harvest.
> View attachment 779858
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Nice variety


----------



## ReallyBigFish

Artichokes? Didn’t realize we could grow them here. Do you start them before putting in the garden?


----------



## RMH

ReallyBigFish said:


> Artichokes? Didn’t realize we could grow them here. Do you start them before putting in the garden?


I bought the artichoke plant this spring. Not sure what this plant will do. I will cover it this winter and see what happens. I read they can tolerate mild winters. I won't be bringing it in.......if it survives, great, if not, it was cool having out there this year. And its trying to fruit.
















Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jimbo

This is getting old. Dang deer got to my garden again. Those red flashing lights did work too well.
I planted some zucchini and summer squash after I pulled some early leafy stuff. I noticed a couple days ago I had some little one on the vine. Tonight after work, I went out to the garden to pick them and they were gone. I thought maybe my wife had picked them. Nope.
I turned around and looked at my second planting of beans. They’re toast. I’m left with 6 plants, 12 ft of stubs, about 5 more plants , then another 6 ft of nothing. Damn.
Cucumber have had some vine nibbled on too.
Back over to my second planting of peas. They should be farther along now but only 2”tall. Yep, they’ve been nibbled on also.
Sprayed the whole garden with some malathion and moved those stupid flashing lights closer. 
I worked pretty hard on the garden this year keeping it weeded. Frustrating


----------



## sureshot006

RMH said:


> Time to heat up some salsa and pickle another jar of jalapenos. Thinking about stuffing the Giant Marconi.
> View attachment 784836
> View attachment 784837
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Those cayenne look prime for drying/crushing. Like the stuff in the shakers at a pizza place.


----------



## RMH

Made Mexican stuffed peppers. Not bad.























Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ICEGUY

Tomato plant feeding something just in a day or two,,,,?










Then after looking closely I found this!!! Damm thing can eat fast!!! Tomato Hornworm.










I could not kill it, I let it go in my neighbors yard.


----------



## snortwheeze

My garden starting too look good  little late getting in so behind a bit but getting prettier by the day


----------



## sureshot006

Mango habanero is done. It's pretty hot, but has great flavor. One thing I'd do differently is add half or less of the ginger. Didn't realize how strong ginger would be in the sauce. It's still good but a modification nonetheless.










The "Scotch bonnet" that looks like a funky starfish, made a very tasty sauce. Just the pepper and garlic. But... it may as well be a sweet pepper when it comes to heat. The first pod I picked was pretty hot but that was long before I picked a bunch for sauce. Somehow, the rest of the peppers have very little to NO heat. The flavor is excellent. I don't get it.


----------



## jimbo

Canned 9 more quarts of tomatoes today. 16 for the year.
So with the 23 we have leftover from last year, we are done canning.
If course, I have a late crop of beans coming on. A few jars of them would be nice.
And I would mind putting up some apple sauce this year. We haven't done any for a few years


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Kennybks

This weekend was tough for us.







Despite having hand surgery for the third time this year, loosing my best buddy, and working, we have been crazy busy canning and freezing produce.

Loosing Eddie is by far the worst thing. He had made his way into our hearts 14 years and there will be a void forever. He was a unique critter.








I pulled all but one tomato plant. Eggplant, yellow and zuks are rampant. Can't give them away fast enough. We made 4qrts sauce, 22 pints salsa, pepper/tomato, chards. Lots of beans. Will be planting garlic and winter spinach soon..

RIP Eddie


----------



## sureshot006

Kennybks said:


> View attachment 785846
> This weekend was tough for us.
> View attachment 785848
> Despite having hand surgery for the third time this year, loosing my best buddy, and working, we have been crazy busy canning and freezing produce.
> 
> Loosing Eddie is by far the worst thing. He had made his way into our hearts 14 years and there will be a void forever. He was a unique critter.
> View attachment 785849
> 
> I pulled all but one tomato plant. Eggplant, yellow and zuks are rampant. Can't give them away fast enough. We made 4qrts sauce, 22 pints salsa, pepper/tomato, chards. Lots of beans. Will be planting garlic and winter spinach soon..
> 
> RIP Eddie


Very sorry to hear of your loss. Sucks


----------



## Lightfoot

Dragons breath


----------



## ReallyBigFish

*Kennybks sorry for your loss

We canned 30 quarts of pickles this weekend. Needed some spears and sliced pickles so I bought a bushel at the roadside market on 33 just south of 55. 12 pints of beans out of the garden. Everything has slowed. My wife has 4 gallons of tomatoes prepped for canning. We freeze as we get them then can all at once. *


----------



## 6Speed

Hairy Balls...

My wife has a few of these in the garden cause she has a great sense of humor and likes the name. She found them at Dow Gardens in Midland and had to grow a few for fun...she cracks me up...









“Hairy Balls”- A Different Kind of Milkweed


Visitors looking over my garden in the fall, always ask what the strange-looking plant is that is forming large hairy pods. Growing in my veggie garden, because of the amount of space the plants ta…




thegardendiaries.blog


----------



## sureshot006

6Speed said:


> Hairy Balls...
> 
> My wife has a few of these in the garden cause she has a great sense of humor and likes the name. She found them at Dow Gardens in Midland and had to grow a few for fun...she cracks me up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Hairy Balls”- A Different Kind of Milkweed
> 
> 
> Visitors looking over my garden in the fall, always ask what the strange-looking plant is that is forming large hairy pods. Growing in my veggie garden, because of the amount of space the plants ta…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thegardendiaries.blog


Saw it at Dow Gardens, too.


----------



## retired dundo

Started cutting down everything.tomatoes took a beating this year from blight.plants have been completely dead for two weeks but still get enough for people that let me hunt to can all they need.Last pick was seven gallons of San Mariano.got 8 grapes I will leave up every night deers come and eat.They are loaded and deers like them better than apple tree 20 feet away


----------



## 6Speed

Salvia flower...never heard of it but my girls growing some..


----------



## 6Speed

Butterfly time.....


----------



## retired dundo

Finish cutting down whole garden just have to stack tomatoes cages.jNext year planting mountain fresh my causi plant all those just started get ripe ones two weeks ago but doesn’t need cages because there determet.Very large meaty tomatoes perfect round shape.Real good tasting.Be nice no cages except I will plant about 6 early girls for early eating.He gave me five gallons and I gave them to my people that can to try they loved them told me please plant them instead of earl girls and San Mariano.Iam glad instead for 50 cages I will only have six


----------



## ReallyBigFish

Garden still producing strong. I pickled another 3 quarts and one 1/2 gallons of cukes. Getting ready to process 6 or 7 quarts of beans too. Got a bunch a jalapenos still growing. I'll use those with the tomatillo salsa and hopefully get a pint or two of sliced jalapenos for the pantry. Tomatoes have slowed down. But got plenty already. Between our bees and the crazy hot august it has been a banner year for us.


----------



## Kennybks

Poblanos as chili rellenos are one of our favorite earl fall garden delights. Eggplant, tomatilos and yellow squash still producing.

We've got enough chilies and hot peppers to make a nice batch of tomatillo once they decide to get going.

I agree, banner year. With the exclusion of my brussel sprouts.


----------



## snortwheeze

Kennybks said:


> View attachment 785846
> This weekend was tough for us.
> View attachment 785848
> Despite having hand surgery for the third time this year, loosing my best buddy, and working, we have been crazy busy canning and freezing produce.
> 
> Loosing Eddie is by far the worst thing. He had made his way into our hearts 14 years and there will be a void forever. He was a unique critter.
> View attachment 785849
> 
> I pulled all but one tomato plant. Eggplant, yellow and zuks are rampant. Can't give them away fast enough. We made 4qrts sauce, 22 pints salsa, pepper/tomato, chards. Lots of beans. Will be planting garlic and winter spinach soon..
> 
> RIP Eddie



Very sorry too hear. I dred that day as we all do.


My garden is getting extremely prettier by the day


----------



## Radar420

My favorite time of year - watermelon time!


----------

